# 
! , ,            ,   ?          ?    ,        ()?

----------

> 


10-165-. ,    ,        0      . 




> ()


 ,   -.     http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/341473/

----------

,  . .      . : 
- 
- .
- CMR
  ()   ()        (     ),         ) -  ? ,   , -,          -      ( ,   )? !

----------

> ?


 ,    . 




> 


   .

----------


## _

,    -    
    4 ,       4 . 2013.,          , ,    .
    4    ,         . 
              ,     2013,   ,  4   ?
 .

----------

4 

   100 3    ,   

     ,

----------


## _

,      -          ,     ,             (   45 , .. 45 60),    ,   -  , -   , 
     (  )    19 ,      ?
     -              (   ),     19   ,   68 19,        -  -  -  ,    ,   -  ?
   .

----------


## _

,     ,           ,    ...  , 
      , -  ,      -   ,
- ,      -         (. 167  ).    :
-  ,     ,       (.9 .167  ),
-    (, ),     -       -      ?        ,      .
     .

----------


## _

> 4 
> 
>    100 3    ,   
> 
>      ,


  ,            ? 
 . 10 . 165   ,          0%     .
   -     -     ?      ?
       4     ?

----------

> 4


  6-.

----------

*_*,    19,  ,     

  .. .    .         ?

,  .        .  4

----------


## _

, - - .
    ,            /      .
      - -   ?
  -    -   - -     -  -   - -     1000 ,         42,00 .? (..  42 000,00),       ?        ? .. =42000,*18/118=6407,00,    = 35593,00?
  ?

----------


## _

> 6-.


  6 
 6    ,      ,        .
  -      . 180 .

----------

.

----------


## _

. ,  .
   ,     -       -   ,   44 .
  -    - 1 -     -      ?
   -    - , ,    -   -  .

----------

,

----------


## _

,     ,  -     - ?

----------



----------


## _

-      41   45.
       -   45  (),
      :
      - - ,    -   - .       -   . -.
 -     ,   .
 - ,   41    ,   45.
    ?
  ,      41 60, 45 41, 
    .      :
       41 60,     -  !
  ,     45 60 -     .- ?

----------

.     41.     45

 45 , ,

----------


## _

,     "+"  :



      ,       ,       .     ,   ,           ,   ,   ,   41 "":
 41  60, 76 -   ;
 19  60, 76 -  ;
 68/  19 -    ;
 90/2  41 -     ;
 62  90/1 -      ;
 90/3  68/ -  .
        ,      31.10.2000 N 94,      41     .
         ,       41      ,                      .
               45 " ".
            (),              (,   ).       ,        .
     45 " ",             :
 45  60, 76 -      ;
 19  60, 76 -  ;
 68/  19 -    ;
 62  90/1 -      ;
 90/2  45 -     ;
 90/3  68/ -  .
       .
             .

----------


## _

... -....

----------

> 6 
>  6    ,      ,        .


 -.     :

 ,     0 ,  ,     (, ),   1  164 ,  12  165 ,     6         ,   2  3  164 .        ,   171  (   ,     ,  ,   1  2006 .      (, ),     ,   21 ).
        ( ),     0 ,     (, ),   1 - 6, 8 - 10  1  164 ,     4     ,      ,   165  (   7  1  164  -  ,       30  2000 . N 1033), <*>      0 .           ,    176 .

----------


## _

, , ,      180 .?

----------


## _

? 
,       ,   19.07-  (,),     ??
   ,          ?
     ?

----------

> , , ,      180 .?


.  :      180 .

----------


## _

- ,    -     (   0%) -   -     ?

----------

.         180

----------

> - ,    -     (   0%) -   -     ?


  -  6- .

----------

> .         180


       ?                   180- ?     ?

----------

**,      .       .

----------

> **,      .


     .


> .


,                ? ...

----------

**,    ,   .         .     .       .  -    .

----------

> **,    ,   .


----!


> .


             .


> .


         ? ?


> .


  ,    .


> -    .


    ?

----------


## _

16.1.8.2.    
  180  


 ,         1  2008 .  31  2010 . ,      270  .      . 9 
   180               ,           10%  18% (. 2 . 9 . 165  ).
      . 6       ,       (. 2 . 9 . 167  , . 20 . 3   ).            " ".           05.07.2005 N 03-2-03/1155/15@,  19.10.2005 N -6-03/886@.
        "" ,        10  18%  (. . 171, 172, . 1 . 173  , . 20 . 3, . 43.4   ).
,   . 3 . 153                    .   1  2011 .            ()   ( ,  ) (.      12.09.2012 N 03-07-15/123 (           03.10.2012 N -4-3/16657@),    18.10.2011 N -4-3/17228@).

----------

?

----------


## _

,         10%  18%      <26>.
     . 6    ,    ,       <27>.
  ,       ,   180 .     ,    <28>.
        .     .


 ..,  
"       "    ",   "  ,  ",   . 1 . 81     ,       ,     ".

 ,           21-  ,   ,       ,                 <29>.        181- , ,          .     <30>.          181- ,      .

----------

?

----------


## _

> ?


  -,       , - ... ...

----------

> -,       , - ... ...


  !

----------

> ----!             .         ? ?  ,    .    ?


 ""       ,     . ,                      .      ,    ,        ..      2-   ,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


      ,  ?             ?


> 2-   ,    ,


        .

----------


## _

-.

 ,                 -      1   - (. 3 . 168  , . 3).
  -   45 41?    ?

----------

()

----------

.  / =   .

----------

> ?                   180- ?     ?





> ?


 ,       .            .   3         18  10 ,       0%   4.      18%     (    -      0%)         3 .       0%     3         .

----------


## Dinara_7557

> ""       ,     . ,                      .      ,    ,        ..      2-   ,    ,



 !      ! :Smilie:

----------

!
    4  2014 .     ().     ,     (, )   ,   0%.     : ,   ,  ...      .
    0%   ,        ,   !!!!
    22  2006 . N 455  "      ,       (   ,   ,    ,           ).
     ,   ?        0%?

----------


## Irinajg

,  .       (   , ..  0%    2 .   ),        ?     ?

----------

.               .

----------


## Irinajg

,  ,        ,    -!        ?!        ,        ,         .

----------

10   7     3     1  2015. .  1         3               ?     -             (,    .) ?

----------

> 


    .         .       ,      .

----------

> ?


.




> -


.   .

----------

> .
> 
> 
> .   .


              0%    030  4

----------

> 


 ? :Embarrassment:     " ".       .   2015  ,    / .

----------


## _

!
 ,       .    .

       .      ,  ,    (  ) -   18%?
 2       0% (   ).      ()?  ,      .

----------

> ,    (  )


    .         . 




> ()?


? :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> .         .


  .

      .       .

       /   (  - "   ") -      18%   .




> ?


      . 
?

----------

,    4.

----------


## _

> ,    4.


!

----------


## -

.    ,      (!!),     ..          (   10%   ).    ,     .    , , ,      .

----------


## 777

> ..


     ?     -      .

----------

> 10%


  :Embarrassment:    " "

----------


## -

, , )))     , .    .   -   "....      ,         ".

----------


## -

,  ...
 2007 .         ,   " "     -  1  15%    .       500 . .       .   -   .

----------


## Irinajg

!     ,  :    4 .    2- ?         ,      ,           2- .,  ,     5000, 6000  3000,    020  030    ?    3    ( 100)? -  ,  ,  .

----------


## Irinajg

,  ,     13 . ().

----------


## 12011989

! , :      -   .   ,          0%             0%.       2 ?      0?(     ) !

----------


## Irinajg

4   ?

----------

> 020


   (5000+3000+6000). .        010 .



> 030


,     (13000/118*18)




> 3    ( 100)?


    ,      ,   2 . ?

----------

> ,


0%   2.1-1-164-?




> 2 ?


  3.1.-165- ?

----------

> 0%   2.1-1-164-?






> 3.1.-165- ?

----------

.

----------


## 12011989

> .


   !

----------


## Irinajg

[QUOTE]"    ,      ,   2 . ?"

     1- .   100     , .    (    20.02.15).   ,   .  ,  2- .   .100,          ,     (     )? ?   ,  .

----------


## Irinajg

,         :   2- .         , ..        3 .160, ? , ,      !! :Wow:

----------

> ,


   ... 1 .   . 100 ,   ,   .  2 .          4 ?      ,  4 ,  .




> 2- .   .100,          ,     (     )


      ?




> 3 .160, ?


,      3  (      10  18)

----------


## Irinajg

, ,  !       ,    .

----------

,     ?   4   .

----------


## Irinajg

,          !

----------


## Irinajg

! ,     :  /    0%        ?

----------


## 777

> /    0%


  ,  . , ,    .

----------


## Irinajg

!         /,     0% ,   13   , ?

----------


## Irinajg

!      030  4    8000 .,      2- .   /      ? ,  /    .  1- .,  4-     .        /    ?

----------

> /    .  1- .,


     ?

----------


## Irinajg

, ,           .

----------

1 .

----------


## Irinajg

,      ?    /   2- .,     , ?

----------

1  4  ?

----------


## Irinajg

1- .    4,        .    /  .     ,        3   100  120.(  ,     )

----------

> 3   100  120


 /  1 .    . 100        120?     /      ?

----------


## Irinajg

,  !    ?          ,   1- ?!

----------

> 


.

----------


## Irinajg

:  2- .      /    (  .030 .4),     /  0%  (. 020 .4), ?

----------

.

----------


## Irinajg

,    !!

----------


## Irinajg

.    ,        /  0%  (), - 01 ?

----------

! , ,   ,  ( , , ,   ) ,             ?   .  ,           ,      : "    ...,   23  2006. ,  , 09  2015"                 2015          ?

----------

> ...  23  2006. ,  , 09  2015"


,  :   23  2015.

----------

> 


,   ,  , " 30.06.     "




> 


 .     ?    ,      .

----------

> ,   ,  , " 30.06.     "


,  !   ,  ""    ,        .
   .         10  2015. 180   ,  , 10  2015 .        ,      : 1)    3  2015. (   25  2015.)      ,     10  2015.?

----------

> 10  2015. 180   ,  , 10  2015 .


     180 ?         .

----------


## Irinajg

,   3-     ,    4          1-  -   ,    ,    3,       0,      ?!

----------

> 180 ?         .


     ((  !         :-)

----------

> ,    3


    3  " ,    ..."?

----------


## Irinajg

3  .200      .    1   050         4.

----------

,    ?   1.        .

----------


## Hoder

,       ...        .   .         ?   CMR  " "  ,    ?

----------

,      . CMR

----------


## _

!

        .   -    /   (18/118),     070 (      )  3 ?

----------

.     .

----------


## _



----------


## Irinajg

(    -   4),             ,    ,      ,    - /,     ,  ,     , ..     4    (8 .),   ,     ,    , , !     ,       ,       ,   ? -              ?              ,       ?

----------


## 777

> ,    ,


  4 ,   (  3 )  .   -  .




> 


  .        .    /    .

----------


## Irinajg

,   ,          - ,      ?

----------


## 777

*Irinajg*,  ,  !!!       .     .           -  .

----------


## Irinajg

!      ,     -   (    )          ?     ?

----------


## Hoder

,               :      .

----------


## Irinajg

,   !

----------


## 777

> 


   ....       ,         .          \.      .       ,   ,  ,   =  .   .           . 10     .   . =     .

----------


## Irinajg

23              ,    3,   4          (750 ),        ,          ,                        - . , -   ,       .       ,    ?!

----------


## Hoder

.   ,    .    ""    .

----------

